

Mac Owners Are Liberal, Arrogant, Self-Centered, Music-Loving Greenies - tdayton
http://adage.com/images/bin/image/6-MacGuy-012808.jpg

======
byrneseyeview
"• Open - Mac owners test high in the open-personality category. They are more
likely to buy organic food, drink Starbucks, and drive a hybrid."

What is open about behaving like the upper middle class, NPR listening, "Stuff
White People like" median?

"• Not Dogmatic - Apple fans are liberal, both socially and politically. They
tend to shy away from looking to religious or moral leaders for guidance and
believe kids should be exposed to moral circumstances and free to draw their
own conclusions."

A Mac is very easy to customize within a very small range. Beyond that, you're
stuck. The typical Mac user is not necessarily someone who is non-dogmatic,
"open", a "perfectionist", or "eco-minded"
(<http://www.greenpeace.org/apple/>), etc., but is someone who is willing to
pay a premium to signal these attitudes with their computer.

------
kyro
I own a mac, and every one of those points he made describes who I am NOT,
except for the last one about being satisfied with my purchase.

------
brk
I am _not_ a liberal...

------
sabat
OMG STFU

